# How long does it take for tail feathers to grow back in?



## TheTielLover (Aug 26, 2013)

Tintin's previous owner had her in a TINY cage, and her tail feathers are in pretty bad shape. Some of them are missing, and others are all ragged. 

She is in a good sized cage now. How long will it take for her to have all new tail feathers? Will they just all grow at her next moult?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

If some of them are missing they will start to grow in immediately. The ones that are still there can take up to a year to grow back.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

How old is she? They will grow back with her next molt 

Thank you for helping her out


----------



## TheTielLover (Aug 26, 2013)

I was told she was "no older then 6 months old". She has not gone through a moult cycle since I got her. She already looks better then when I got her.


----------

